# pressure washer recommendations



## alertchief

I am looking for input on what size and type of washer guys are using for work primarily on residential repaint work? What psi is ideal for house and deck work? Also is a belt drive pump worth the additional up front cost from a long term perspective? Please give me some advice. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

In my view bigger is better seeing I own just one of them. Over the years I like Honda motors Though my Brigg and St(sp) 16hp? I think has been good motor At PSI and some thing like 5 gal per min. I have used it from water sand blasting to normal every day work. Have had it for over 10 years and don't remember the rest of the details.


----------



## Induspray

Get the belt drive and buy a good reputable manufacturer with a proven engine like a Honda. We have 4 Landa pressure washers among our washers that we got in 85 that are belt drive with honda 13 HP engines, we change the oil once a year and do a tune up on them in the spring and they still put out over 3000psi. 

A Belt Drivepump has a pulley mounted to its solid shaft and is driven by one or more belts that are attached to a pulley on the motor or engine. The pulley system allows these pumps to turn at a much lower RPM than a direct drive pump (typically 900-1400 RPM).
The belt drive pump crankcase has a larger oil capacity. This, combined with the lower RPM of the belt drive pump, allows the pump to run much cooler than a direct drive pump.
Belts and pulleys also absorb vibration reducing pump fatigue. Because of these factors, most heavy use pressure washer applications will demand a belt drive pump. The benefits of a belt drive over a direct drive are Vibration absorbsion, Lower RPM, Lower operating temperature and a longer life.​​


----------



## mr.fixit

whatever you do do not buy a direct drive pressure washer that includes a Honda engine with a plastic fuel tank. the Hondas with the plastic fuel tank have a plastic camshaft and a very thin timing belt


----------



## Induspray

mr.fixit said:


> whatever you do do not buy a direct drive pressure washer that includes a Honda engine with a plastic fuel tank. the Hondas with the plastic fuel tank have a plastic camshaft and a very thin timing belt


I have never heard of a plastic camshaft sounds like an crazy cost saver. Who makes such a machine?


----------



## Dave Mac

We have had great luck with 13 hp Honda. You can adjust the pressure


----------



## DelW

Deffinatly spend the extra bucks and get the belt drive, and at least 4 gpm. I personally adjust pressure through tip sizes and never have to touch the unloader.
I'm sure will Ken chime in when he gets a chance, IMHO he's the resident expert on such matters.:thumbup:


----------



## johnisimpson

I'll also recommend the extra cost for the belt drive if you have the money available, however, I'm still using a direct drive that's 6 years old and we use it on average 3 days a week. Honda engines are the only way to go, imo. a 4 gpm machine with a 13 hp (honda gx390) engine is considered standard size for residential cleaning if you only have one machine. Smaller and you lack efficiency and larger may be overkill for transporting and for having adequate water supply without a tank.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

*This is my next one!*

http://store.spraymallstore.com/13hobedrgepu.html

This is the one I will be picking up this spring. I was up and down with the cat or gp pump decision until I heard Ken say gp pumps are alot cheaper to work on and so I will be pulling the trigger on this one.


----------



## spraymonster

i beleive cat triplex to be longer lasting pump therefore less maintenance


----------



## johnpaint

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> http://store.spraymallstore.com/13hobedrgepu.html
> 
> This is the one I will be picking up this spring. I was up and down with the cat or gp pump decision until I heard Ken say gp pumps are alot cheaper to work on and so I will be pulling the trigger on this one.


I have one like that and love it. Low noise, constant even pressure, adjustable up or down real easy. It does drink the gas though.


----------



## johnisimpson

I believe the parts for Cat pumps are more expensive than General pumps and for the most part General pumps seem to be work horses though I know Cat does have the reputation of being the best.


----------



## PressurePros

alertchief said:


> I am looking for input on what size and type of washer guys are using for work primarily on residential repaint work? What psi is ideal for house and deck work? Also is a belt drive pump worth the additional up front cost from a long term perspective? Please give me some advice. Thanks


GPM is the more important factor. For us, on decks, we never go over 1000 psi. We have pumps up to 10 gpm. The flow (gpm) is what rinses and does the work. The key is in using the right cleaners. 

Belt drives generally last longer and draw better from water tanks. The latter may not be as important for painters unless they purchase a machine over 4 gpm. A belt drive creates less vibration on the pump. It also is better long term because the belt lowers the rpm and heat transfer from the engine to the pump.

A 13 horse Honda, a 4 gpm General pump, steel gas tank and stainless frame will serve painters very well and last a long time. Always be sure to winterize your machine with antifreeze. A frozen pump is an almost guaranteed repair/rebuild.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

johnisimpson said:


> I know Cat does have the reputation of being the best.


That explains the higher prices coming and going.


----------



## alertchief

Thanks for all the great advice. i shopped around for a solid belt drive unit (honda) and bought the cat pump version at spray mall. No one else could touch that price ecspecially with free shipping not even the local paint stores.


----------



## Petero

*Craftsman?*

I only use P washer occasionally. I have a few decks comming up.

I just bought a 8.75 hp Craftsman (tecumseh) 3000psi, 2.75 GPM. 
Did I just waste my money buying a toy?


----------



## johnpaint

Petero said:


> I only use P washer occasionally. I have a few decks comming up.
> 
> I just bought a 8.75 hp Craftsman (tecumseh) 3000psi, 2.75 GPM.
> Did I just waste my money buying a toy?


I would not use anything less than a 3 gpm pump. Sure it will work if you go smaller but it takes much longer.


----------



## johnpaint

You have to get passed the psi stuff they try to sell you on, it's the volume of water that speeds up the jobs. On some machines you have to look hard to even find the gpm listed.


----------



## brushmonkey

I bought 2 of those Costco 2500 psi pieces of crap with the Honda motors last year cause we needed them right away & I didn't have time to research commercial brands. Figured its a Honda, its gotta be decent. After 2 weeks of straight washing we blew one of them up, just cooked the impeller system. Took it back & got a full refund but not before the lady at costco notices my ben moore T shirt & asks if Im a contractor, hmmm....I said no. Otherwise no way on the refund. :whistling2: The other one is still going but rattles like hell & will probably fry by the end of next month. :no: Lesson learned! "You get what you pay for" Im buying a nice Graco or something top of the line this year.:yes:


mr.fixit said:


> whatever you do do not buy a direct drive pressure washer that includes a Honda engine with a plastic fuel tank. the Hondas with the plastic fuel tank have a plastic camshaft and a very thin timing belt


----------



## Proline

I am looking for a new washer but the only price I could find a belt driven pump is from Princess auto for 1900. It has a Honda 390. 4 gpm

Link

The step down is 500 bucks less but is a direct drive unit. Also rated at 4 gpm.

Link

Should I just plain out stay away from the power fist product line?
Are these units competitively priced?
Any other suggestions where I can pick one up?


----------



## Woody

To much money for both... keep looking, "Ay"


----------



## gamby

brushmonkey said:


> I bought 2 of those Costco 2500 psi pieces of crap with the Honda motors last year cause we needed them right away & I didn't have time to research commercial brands. Figured its a Honda, its gotta be decent. After 2 weeks of straight washing we blew one of them up, just cooked the impeller system. Took it back & got a full refund but not before the lady at costco notices my ben moore T shirt & asks if Im a contractor, hmmm....I said no. Otherwise no way on the refund. :whistling2: The other one is still going but rattles like hell & will probably fry by the end of next month. :no: Lesson learned! "You get what you pay for" Im buying a nice Graco or something top of the line this year.:yes:


I bought a Graco direct drive 1500 psi 3.5 gpm in Hawaii 16 years ago. Used it for 6 years there ,then shipped it back to VT. where it is still going strong. Minimal maintenance...I'm waiting for it to die so I can get a belt drive!!


----------



## [email protected]

3000 psi - 3500 psi is sufficient for standard home washing unless your using a surface scrubber for diversification, then the 4000 psi is the best solution for that. For decks, it's all in the chems and a garden hose, no need for a washer on decks. I hear good things about belt drives, just haven't really needed one.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry

belt drive vs. direct drive..
there's more to it than that..
how the pump is plumbed, how big and long that garden-hose is,
how good the feed-pressure is,
is the unloader upgradeable, etc.
but for SURE.. belt drive is better.


----------



## mc5150

*A Simpson pump is good*



alertchief said:


> I am looking for input on what size and type of washer guys are using for work primarily on residential repaint work? What psi is ideal for house and deck work? Also is a belt drive pump worth the additional up front cost from a long term perspective? Please give me some advice. Th anks


 But dont get too low of gpm intake at least 4or5 gpm Honda has an excellent motor Home Depot has a good 2700 to 3000 psi washers and always run the hose full out before starting, no kinks either some salvage stores have them for a good price every now and then


----------



## Sirocco Jerry

I haven't seen a machine at Home Depot for a LONG time with anything but a built-in unloader..
there is NO "resonable value" in that.
Unloaders last 9 to 12 months on a busy machine..
rebuilding it is good for half that, so..
in 15 to 18 months, you 'd have to throw away the pump, and buy a better one (with external bypass system) for "relative value"..
Start with a pressure waher with a removeable unloader valve,
throw it away when it wears out, put a new unloader on, go another 9 to 18 months.

Want it to go farther than that ??
replace the external bypass with at LEAST a 5 ft piece of 5/8"id hose,
and you might get 3 to 4 years out nof the water seals in that pump too.

I've been "BulletProofing" pressure washers for almost 30 years.

..Just trying to help here :{)


----------

